

Apps Are Over - ___Calv_Dee___
http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthonykosner/2012/04/01/apps-are-over-frog-designs-scott-jenson-thinks-they-should-discoverable-in-real-time/

======
mattgoffrey
Wow ... another "installed software is a dinosaur" article. Given that this
nonsense has been bandied about since the late 80s (you know, last MILLENNIUM)
you'd think by now people would stop saying it, at least until there's an
HONESTLY suitably alternative.

SaaS is only barely there right now. Google Docs is still quite a few
generations away from being truly competitive against desktop word processors.
The same can be said of most applications of that nature.

